# Como mover gentoo de una particion a otra [solucionado]

## martin.msr

Hola. Tengo el siguiente problema y necesitaria alguna orientacion de como comenzar....

El problema es que tengo Gentoo instalado en una particion de 7 GB y me quedo corta, asi que pense mover la instalacion completa a una particion de 30 GB. Y luego modificar el GRUB. 

Creo que se debe poder hacer una imagen de la particion donde esta actualmente instalado gentoo.... y luego volcarla en otra particion, pero no estoy seguro que sea asi. El GRUB lo instalo desde Ubuntu.

Bueno, acpeto sugerencias, muchas gracias.Last edited by martin.msr on Wed Sep 05, 2007 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## austin

no hace falta lo que puedes hacer es agrandar la particion con gparted con el gparted live y SystemRescueCd http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

----------

## martin.msr

si, eso lo pense, pero yo quiero hacer lo que explique. Me parece mejor opcion porque el disco que tengo la particion de gentoo esta lleno. Quiero mover gentoo a una particion de 30 GB en otro disco....

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

No es necesario (ni recomendable) hacer una imagen de la partición ni nada por el estilo.

Simplemente arranca desde un livecd, monta las particiones relevantes en un dir cualquiera, monta la partición vacía en otro dir cualquiera, y luego copia con cp. Asegúrate de usar -a para preservar usuarios y permisos, si no, la copia será inútil   :Exclamation: 

Luego cambia tu grub para usar la nueva partición root y todo arreglado.

----------

## austin

tienes que poner este comando 

```
cp -ax * /mnt/nuevapart
```

 sutitullala por la tulla y el grub modificar para que aceda desde la nueva particion

----------

## martin.msr

Ok, muchas gracias... eso mismo estaba leyendo aqui: http://www.linuxespanol.com/documento-2.php

saludos

----------

## elchicosinhada

La organización de datos de linux permite hacer copias a lo bestia sin problemas  :Very Happy: 

----------

